# Bill Hylton loose tenon mortise jig......



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi all,

For your entertainment.......

I built this jig to use to make mortises for the floating tenons on the shelves I am building for my shed

yes, that is still 'work in progress'.

Now I have to find the correct quarter round over cutter and learn how to make loose tenons........

Mortise jig for Hand held router - YouTube

No laughing out loud........:nono:

Making these Youtube videos are not as easy as the 'professionals' make it look.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> No laughing out loud........:nono:
> Making these Youtube videos are not as easy as the 'professionals' make it look.


James, you jest, that's an impressive video. And the jig is the simplest I've seen. For that reason alone I like 

Now we need photos, plans and measurements


----------



## donald_archer (May 24, 2012)

Hi Jim

I built the same jig this summer and found that it works really slick. I am looking forward to getting a lot of use out of it in the future. 

Good luck and happy woodworking 

Don


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,
It is just a copy of my jig that you can see at this adress:
http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/Docs/Sante_Mortaise_a_la_defonceuse.pdf


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Santé said:


> Hi,
> It is just a copy of my jig that you can see at this adress:
> http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/Docs/Sante_Mortaise_a_la_defonceuse.pdf


Thank You, Daniel.

You are far more advanced than I.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

donald_archer said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> I built the same jig this summer and found that it works really slick. I am looking forward to getting a lot of use out of it in the future.
> 
> ...


Hi Don, can you post some photos of yours?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Very good James, just two small observations, no guard on the saw and it's safer to PUSH the router away from one's body!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

vindaloo said:


> James, you jest, that's an impressive video. And the jig is the simplest I've seen. For that reason alone I like
> 
> Now we need photos, plans and measurements


Thanks Angie.

For the best photos plans and measurements, have a look at Bill Hyltons books,
"Router Magic" and "Woodworking with the Router".

Bill's video is much more professional.

http://youtu.be/zORuOdjasMo


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Very good James, just two small observations, no guard on the saw (agreed)
> and it's safer to PUSH the router away from one's body!( In this case I was maintaining the correct feed direction)In


Thanks Harry.


----------



## donald_archer (May 24, 2012)

I Jim

I am not able to post photos yet I am not up to my 10 posts yet( I know I know I should be 

will do when I am able 

Don


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Another copy, or maybe an original. Done in 1995, published in 1996.
Plans still around in Jigs book .


----------



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks good, just another reason I need a plunge router I see.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Now I have to find the correct quarter round over cutter and learn how to make loose tenons........
> 
> 
> Making these Youtube videos are not as easy as the 'professionals' make it look.


Nice job James, you made it look easy. You just need to find the same 1/4 round radius as your straight bit. I would make a bunch once you get it set up. Some like to cut some longitudinal grooves on the tenon stock on the TS so that if there is too much glue in the bottom of the mortice it has a way to get out.


----------



## donald_archer (May 24, 2012)

I guess maybe I can do pictures now Lets give it a try. 

Here is the jig i stayed pretty much true to the plans 

Ignore the dates on the pictures i just took them , I have not quite mastered the art of digital photography

Don
"Making more Sawdust than stuff"


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

To James: A very nice demonstration video.
To Daniel: Even though I can't read French, your illustrations do a wonderful job of showing how the jig was built.
To Pat: As always, your jig is elegantly done.

Thanks to all for the informative posts.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice video James, I have Bill's Book and he is a clever man. N


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Quillman said:


> Another copy, or maybe an original. Done in 1995, published in 1996.
> Plans still around in Jigs book .



Hahaha, Pat.

I am glad I posted mine before I saw yours.....

Can you remember what timber was used?

I am waiting on your jigs book to be delivered from a second hand book shop in Texas..


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Santé said:


> Hi,
> It is just a copy of my jig that you can see at this adress:
> http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/Docs/Sante_Mortaise_a_la_defonceuse.pdf



PS: I like the idea of using t-track to hold the various stops.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Some more photos.....*

When I built the jig, I noted that the base needed to be longer as I did not have a bench vice. The jig was probably designed to be clamped between bench dogs. The version #2 in "Woodworking with the router" has a longer base described as a "clamp pad".

There may have been feed back on that point.

So I added a length of 12mm ply to the base to be a clamping form.

Also, in the improved version in "Woodworking with the router", an 'edge guide track' has been added. I also added this to my version. This is a great addition and prevents the router moving off line.

The jig is constructed from 1 3/4" Red Gum and is 15 1/2" long by 7 3/4" high. ( Very heavy)....

The sliding stops are Tassie Oak and the work rests are pine.

The threaded inserts went well and I also tapped directly into the Red Gum top for the hex screws in the sliding stops.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi James, See you working, is an inspiration for beginners like me!
Sid


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

James, Beautiful video
Sound of the wind, birds.
Jig simple and functional.
Congratulations.

Cláudio


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> Thanks Harry.


My good friend James, when routing a slot it doesn't matter which direction of feed you use, both edges of the bit are cutting into the wood and for other routing any jig should allow the router to be PUSHED. Are we still good friends?


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey there James,
I don't get over here as much as I should, but when I have here lately, I scan around eagerly to see if you had completed this floating tendon jig like you said you were intending to make. I see you have made a good video on your progress to boot, and you wont be disapointed James, in the ease of making this kind of a strong joint using one machine rather that taking the time to tweek two. and also being able to use two different companion joing with two different thickness yet front/back/centered alignments. The web is full of the various kinds of these ideas from their woodworkers, on using their plunge router. Keep us informed on your opinion if you have made the right dicission,,,be safe James..........john


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Friends....of course......*



harrysin said:


> My good friend James, when routing a slot it doesn't matter which direction of feed you use, both edges of the bit are cutting into the wood and for other routing any jig should allow the router to be PUSHED. Are we still good friends?



Oh, alright...We can still be friends......LOL.

I was facing in that direction so that I did not have my back to the camera.....

Also, the 'edge track guide' does help to keep the router fence from drifting away from the jig.

I will keep your advice in mind, for future reference....


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello, James.

I normally make my mortises on my bench drill but your jig looks easy to make. I will include this in my to do list projects.

Best regards.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Alexis.

The jig was used today at my "Men's Shed" by a member to cut all the mortises in the top and bottom rails for the front and back for a cot he is making for his grand daughter.

He was very pleased with the jig.


----------

